# looking for famous Roth!



## OR.O (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi everybody! everytime I looking for pics of famous Rothschildianum I never find what I was looking for... the question is: WHY ? :roll happy: 
can some of you help me and post pics of:
Red Rider
Buff
Rex
Nan Chou

or tell me where I can find it

thank you all!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2015)

google?


----------



## Justin (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a picture of 'Rex'. wish I could say the same for the plant.

pm me your email and I will send it to you.


----------



## OR.O (Dec 18, 2015)

NYEric said:


> google?



is the first thing I've tried  but seem to be not so easy :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone here got a photo of the Borneo clone? Actually I am interested to know if anyone here has this plant. The Borneo clone is very small, LS is about 12"-14"


----------



## tim (Dec 18, 2015)

As a lover of all things old, I have 'Borneo', 'Charles E', 'Tenny's', 'Commander', and 'Chester Hills'. My god are they ever slow-growing. My piece of 'Charles E' blooms about once every 3 years, and I've never seen the others flower in nearly a decade of growing! Maybe I'm just not a great grower, or maybe I grow too cold?


----------



## paphioland (Dec 19, 2015)

OR.O said:


> Hi everybody! everytime I looking for pics of famous Rothschildianum I never find what I was looking for... the question is: WHY ? :roll happy:
> can some of you help me and post pics of:
> Red Rider
> Buff
> ...



I have a pic of red rider somewhere but it wasn't a great blooming. There is no pic of Buff or Nan Chou that I'm aware of.


----------



## OR.O (Dec 19, 2015)

paphioland said:


> I have a pic of red rider somewhere but it wasn't a great blooming. There is no pic of Buff or Nan Chou that I'm aware of.



did Red Rider was a FCC/AOS ?


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2015)

I love the old roths too. I have Charles E...my Borneo division died, as did my Rex. Would love to get them again someday.

My CE is growing well, but the last time it flowered was when I got it in 2012.


----------



## emydura (Dec 20, 2015)

Here are a couple of requested photos -


Nan Chou






Borneo


----------



## OR.O (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you all for your time !!!


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 25, 2015)

Tom-DE said:


> The Borneo clone is very small, LS is about 12"-14"



I'm glad you said this. I have a Charles E x Borneo plant and it is tiny, as you say! I was wondering if it was indeed a rothschildianum. It seems to be losing more leaves than it is growing, though


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 26, 2015)

CambriaWhat said:


> I'm glad you said this. I have a Charles E x Borneo plant and it is tiny, as you say! I was wondering if it was indeed a rothschildianum. It seems to be losing more leaves than it is growing, though



I have the Borneo clone only and naturally it is a smaller plant, which that is what it is famous for. It also has smaller flowers compared to the modern clones.
There aren't many smaller roths plants around now. It seems majority of growers are looking for bigger flowers but the plant size is also getting bigger. 3-4 feet LS is not uncommon........
It is most likely the culture problem if your plant is losing more leaves than it is growing. Also, I would not call my Borneo clone tiny. 12-14" LS is big enough for me to have.

Thank you for the photo, David.


----------

